# Real SBF File



## androidphan88 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so i know there is a flashable zip and a rsd lite file that should take you to stock .890. my question is are these official SBF files.

Also could i flash the update .zip. I am rooted and i have removed a few applications but i cannt seem to get them restored. Has anyone flashed the update .zip while still rooted and a few bloatwares missing. I am hoping i can flash the zip then use the remove bloat script since it does not seem to be working for me atm


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Stock is 959, the confusion comes from the preceding digits. 5.5.959 is stock and 5.6.890 is the upcoming OTA

These files were both leaked from Moto and it seems they are the new form of the "SBF" we had become familiar with.


----------

